# all Tubed up



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Tubed up my OPFS with .125 latex
Sends them BBs straight to hades lol !


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice pfs im looking to start some bb shooters myself


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you at least hit it with a coat of spray on urethane? If you don't, over time it will get dirty and the writings will fade and you will beat yourself up over it later. I know I would, anyway. It may be "just a little plank of 1/4" birch ply" but it's also a collector's item well worth keeping and looking after. Just my 2 cents. Enjoy rippin' them cans man!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Viper 
Those are my plans in the meanwhile I'm handling 
It with kids gloves,in the process of fabricating a few out of HD plastic I found hanging around my shop . Pulled my single speed Scroll saw out of moth balls just need to find the right saw blade that won't fuse the cut as I cut the HD into PFS


----------

